# 240 with integra tail lights?! WTF!!!



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

its true..this 240 has integra tailights...but...i think this guy can do it becaus eof this...








at least he knows what he is doin...right?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

that person is proof that money can't buy taste.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

disgusting :loser:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

oh the humanity!


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

I've seen conversions that look a lot worse. To each his own, if he likes it, good for him.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

KILL IT!!!! KILL IT NOW!!!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

to be honest, it doesnt look half bad...but its still integra lights..plus, the stock lights still look alot better...i was stunned when i fouind it, it shocked me for a second...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry but the motor cant justify that reAR END....EW...


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah that thing is just disturbing.


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

You all think the tail lights look bad yet no one commented on the color of the car or the wing. :thumbdwn: 

Those tail light looks pretty damn good to me. They don't look out of place either.


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

It was bad enough when they put Nissan tail lights on a Honda, but A Nissan with Honda taillights on it?!?! :jawdrop:, poor poor Nissan


----------



## TechN9ne (Sep 12, 2004)

Just looking at the color and the lights and that wing gives me chills...it makes me go *UGH* and makes me wanna throw up


----------



## 200SX S13 CA18DET (Sep 19, 2004)

An S13 One-Via with RB20DET - Nice... 

Ugly color and a horrible rear wing... 

Those Intergra taillights don't look any better than the original ones, so why bother...


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

omg what a :dumbass: bad taste ricers! :loser:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

to be honset, it looks like a pretty clean job. i dont like the coupe tails anyway so whatever


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

they just should of kept the stock ones [email protected] :dumbass:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the stock tails are ugly. if the wanted to change them, they should have tried kouki tails. that would be interesting


----------



## ImportBboytuner (Oct 5, 2004)

ok maybe im crazy or blind or both but I think that the 90-94 240sx Coupe lights look like the 1990 integra


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

dude, pretty old thread..oh, and dont relate nissan parts to honda parts, it offensive in these parts of the web..


----------



## SlYdWaZ (Oct 5, 2004)

oh the humanity!!!! the only question 4 me is...why???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

AHHHHH RICE!!! RUNNN


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

i love 240s and all but there is something about a s13 coupe that doesnt do it for me

also i think the tails are the least of his worry until he gets that wing off and changes the color.


----------



## ImportBboytuner (Oct 5, 2004)

I guess I am crazy


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

is that the RB20??? I thought the Intake Manifold comes over the Top on the RB20DET, so isn't that the RB26??? I could be wrong.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

is an aftermarket manifold, i think its veilside, but i could be wrong..


----------

